# plantar warts on bottom of foot?



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

Any remedy to get rid of plantar warts on the bottom of the foot? I know I could go to the doc and get the acid treatment, but don't like to do that!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

When I was 12, I had a Plantar wart, went to the doctor and he numbed the area and cut it out. it grew back, I went back, he did it again. And, it grew back again. I used a really sharp knife (think exacto knife) and a pair of tweezers. Cut out the biggest chunk, went digging for the smaller roots. after about 15 minutes, I was done and it never came back. There was some pain involved, of course, but not as bad as you might think. I did boil my tools first, and poured some alcohol in afterwards. then put on a nice bandage.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Sometimes the home remedys work and sometimes they don't 

Dandelion sap, duct tape, tea tree oil, apple cider vinegar, and nail polish are the ones I have heard of and tried. I also tried freezing, and compound W stuff.

They are finally going away with the nail polish/time being the one working for me. For DH it was the tea tree oil that worked.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

freeze or cut , what is it with being 12 and getting them i had them from 8-16 regular 
after they froze out a dozen or more of them they said gee it doesn't hurt most people that bad if we have to do that again we should call in a seditive to take before you come in , luckely that was the last i had them i was 14-15 somthing liek that 

there is another way they tried it on my younger brother 5 years or so after that and it did work Tagament it think that is what it is called it was for indegetion or heart burn or somthing like that but they i guess by accident found that several months on it did in plantar warts , so they put my at the time i think 11 year old brother on tagiment and they did go away after several months.

here is a link to an article about it i also copied the text below 
http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2005/10/18/tagamet-for-warts/

There are so many wart remedies it is hard to know where to start or stop. Castor oil applications are highly recommended by our readers. But one of the few treatments that have actually been tested is taking Tagamet.

This research has been published in numerous dermatological journals. We consider this a "home remedy" because it is a novel use for this popular heartburn medicine.

One study found that more than 80 percent of treated patients had a significant response, though it did take six to eight weeks to see improvement.* The dose was 30 mg/kg/day.

Other studies have not had such success. Flat warts seem to respond better than raised ones.

How Tagamet might work remains elusive, though one theory has it the drug modifies the immune system so the body attacks the virus that causes warts.

Glass, A. T., and B. A. Solomon. "Cimetidine Therapy for Recalcitrant Warts in Adults." Arch. Dermatol. 1996; 132:680&#65533;?682.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

Zong's tale and mine are nearly identical. Dig, dig, dig. It really isn't that painful. Get it all and you'll never see it again.

Brett


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks, folks, for all your help.I've found that my warts are usually started around a thorn,or slinter.I've had mutiple ones burnt out on fingers and they starte with a splinter or thorn. Suppose the ones i have now are from carpet fibers. There are 4 now that I've found and so far, they don't hurt.Had one a long time ago that was in my heel and it hurt to walk on it.Had it burnt out by doc. The worst part was the needle to numb it. He is SO sympathetic,too, said he was going to make me scream (before he stabbed me).WRONG! Will keep digging on the one and see if i can get rid of it.Have some tea tree oil that I might try,too.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

My son and I had those plantar warts. the treatment i had was not as painful as you described yours. 
My doc used "Hot Ice" treatment. No needle involved. Just put on the hot ice on each wart (on bottom of foot) got it checked later and if any still there, I had another "hot ice" treatment. Gone, never bothered with them since. He mentioned that they are caused by some virus we can pick up on our bare feet. 
I really recommend this treatment if you can get it in your area..It is not so painful, just feels burning sensation for short minute. 
Mine really hurt bad when I walked-- so hope you find a cure quick...Patsy


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have nasty warts on the bottom of my feet (7 total) that I have been fighting with OTC since Feb. They have gotten bad enough that I can't walk some days. I ended up at the foot Dr when I was in the US last month. He did the 7 day acid thing (I loved it I could walk in comfort for the first time in 5 months!!) then gave me formaldehyde to put on my feet 1-2 times a day and a 3 month script (that has 3 re-fills for a total of 12 months if needed ) for meds (the Tagament mentioned above - Cimetidine is the generic and TONS cheaper - my Dr writes the script for the generic so there is no chance we get the higher priced stuff) He said he could cut them out but they would come back as there is a virus in my system creating them. The one thing I wish I had here were corn pads. They sure do help in the comfort department....wish I had brought back a suitcase full with me!

I didn't have the option of trying many things before having to go to the Dr. But if nothing else works, don't hesitate to go to one, if you can afford it.

ETA: International travel will make you even more likely to pick up a "wart virus". There are over 1000 of them. So far both kids and I have fallen victim....theirs just went away with OTC.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Put cod liver oil on it every day for 30 days. I did that and gave up. A week later it disappeared for good. I'd had the wart for more than a year.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

IN my experience the "cure" was more painful than the "disease." When I was a college student I went to the Health Center once a week to have the Doc freeze and cut my plantar warts. Each week he'd cut a little more of the dead tissue out until I had craters on the bottom of my feet. I swear that I could see red meat at the bottom of these craters after several "treatments." 

After the weekly treatment I had to limp across campus to get to my car. I could barely walk it was so painful. Right then and there I decided "the heck with it!" The slight pain from the plantars warts were much less than the pain of walking on these open craters in the bottom of my feet. The warts came back after my foot healed up. But after a year or less, they went away...on their own! Never had them since.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

CF, I had one burned out a long time ago that was in my heal-it was a crater;really hurt for a long time, but didn't come back.Wonder if Vicks would kill the virus?


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

CF, I had one burned out a long time ago that was in my heal-it was a crater;really hurt for a long time, but didn't come back.Wonder if Vicks would kill the virus? i take a ton of meds already, hate to add another!!!!!!!!oops - how did i manage to get this on twice??


----------

